# Getting my first rabbit!



## mrbstephens (May 8, 2011)

Hi all!  I'm new here..... I recently acquired a free rabbit hutch, SOOOOOOOOOOO, I'm getting a rabbit!  I spin, so I'd like to get an angora.  I've never had a pet rabbit before so I'm looking for any and all advice available.  Thanks so much!


----------



## mrbstephens (May 8, 2011)

Here's a pic of the hutch.  I've cleaned it since I took the pic and reinforced the floor of the wood house and the wire to make it predator proof.  The wire cage area is 2' wide by 3' long and 16" high.  The house is 2' by 2' and 18" high.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 9, 2011)

That's an awesome hutch, and for free!!!!!  I can never find deals like that!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 9, 2011)

Wow, thats a nice hutch!!! lol  As far as angoras go, they are a little more matience. You need to make sure you brush their fur so it does not get knotted up. Other than that feed and water twice a day, lots of love and it should be one happy bunny!!! Make sure you post pics of the bunny!!!


----------



## horsechick (May 10, 2011)

With angoras it would be better to use your hairdryer on high / cool setting (even a shop vac on blow is good) and blow them a couples times a week. If you find a matt you can pull apart with your fingers, working it out that way. Do not brush them, you are removing more of their wool and guard hairs than you need to, especially if you plan on letting it grow and then cut for spinning. If you brush it you will ruin the wool.
Just a suggestion, good luck with your new bun!


----------



## mrbstephens (May 16, 2011)

horsechick said:
			
		

> With angoras it would be better to use your hairdryer on high / cool setting (even a shop vac on blow is good) and blow them a couples times a week. If you find a matt you can pull apart with your fingers, working it out that way. Do not brush them, you are removing more of their wool and guard hairs than you need to, especially if you plan on letting it grow and then cut for spinning. If you brush it you will ruin the wool.
> Just a suggestion, good luck with your new bun!


The hairdryer idea sound very interesting!  Thanks!


----------



## mrbstephens (May 16, 2011)

This Saturday is the local fleece and fiber fair.  There will be angora rabbit breeders there with kits for sale!   
I'm going to pick up supplies before hand.  This is my checklist, please let me know if I've forgotten something......

1)Feed: 18% protein pellets and Timothy hay

2)Water bottle

3)Play yard

As far as the feeder, I have a small metal bowl that I could bungee to the inside of the cage.  I think that may work.
I already have straw.

Is that it???


----------



## horsechick (May 16, 2011)

Don't feed hay too often. Treat Only maybe once a week or 2 weeks.
They will eat it and not the pellets and lose weight. It is not good nutritionally for them. 
A large dog cage would work for a playpen too. The kennel kind with the tray that slides out is what I use, without tray,  so they are protected from critters. 
The hairdryer will work but may not get the the skin. Shop vac is better. 4 horsepower blower motor is what most breeders use.


----------



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

I have never raised an angora before, (only a jersey wooly) so I have never heard of using blow dryers and vacumes on rabbits,  sounds really funny but neat; though dosen't the loud sounds scare the rabbits?


----------



## horsechick (May 19, 2011)

It my at first just start short and ease them into it. They will
Soon sit and love it. It is a must have with angoras. Helps get the dead skin flakes out of their coats and doesn't harm their wool like 
Brushing can.


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Lettuce gives 'em diarrhea, don't feed too often. They can have an endless supply of grass and clover.


----------



## debiraymond (Jun 8, 2011)

With Angoras, and I raise them, timothy hay is best for digestion along with the rabbit pellets.  Give very few treats unless it is green, leaving out lettuce.  Lettuce is not good for them.  Broccoli, kale, dark green veggies are best.


----------

